# Any way to save a half smoked cigar



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

As I sat down tonight and lit a Diesel UC after watching the Card's blow the Stros away and then watching the Philly's put down the Braves getting our Card's into the playoffs I smoked a bit of the cigar and just wasnt feeling it. It wasnt the cigar's fault, it was late, I was tired, etc... It probably would have happened with any cigar. I just kinda wanted to put it out, however I didnt want to waste over half a perfectly good cigar. If it had been a cheaper stogie I probably would have just said screw it and let it burn out. I soldiered through though and smoked down to about an inch and a half or so, so I didnt feel like I wasted the cigar, but I just didnt enjoy it.

Is there a way to save a portion of a cigar and still be able to smoke it, say, the next day? Should I have just let it burn out and then gone back tomorrow and cleaned the ash off and lit it up? Let it go out and put it into an individual ziplock?

I just hate the thought of possibly wasting a good cigar for no reason.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have smoked cigars the next day, they are for the most part not bad....just cut the ash end and put it down.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Sometimes I smoke half a cigar & am ready to crash, so I just put it in the ashtray & re-light the next day. Usually, I don't have any problems.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

What they said. Normally I let it die and cut the ash off the next day then relight it. To me it doesn't taste as good but its not normally bad and I normally smoke it as I'm doing something around the garage.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

I really struggle to re light cigars. 
I've only tried it on 3 cigars but each time unsuccessfully. It has definately scarred me from trying again.

The methods I tried were letting the gar go out, coming back to it a couple of hours latter and then cutting it.
Also, cutting it while it was lit.

Didn't work for me, but I'm sure there are better ways.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I've never had a problem with re-lighting, even a day after. Just make a clean cut after the cigar goes out, don't leave the ash on, in my experience that is key to enjoying the rest of your stick.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I was thinking about doing that, but I remembered reading a thread last week or so where some guy asked if it was ok to do just what you all are suggesting and the response there was a definite NO, it was not ok to do that. I think from now on though if I dont feel the real desire to go smoke, I will just forgo it.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

cut off the end, and do a purge with your torch and it's fine. purging is basically blowing the smoke through the front (lit end) of the stick for several seconds. it gets rid of the ammonia buildup and whatnot. when you use your torch to do it, it burns it off. I've relit cigars that went out and when i purged it, it was just fine


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

I also had problems relighting two different cigars. The most recent I tried to relight after it fell onto my deck, ash first. The cigars I have not been able to finish, I end up just tossing them. Next time I'll try to save it for the next day and see how that works out.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Within a few hours you can rediscover that very same cigar. The next day it will be a lesser example of itself but maybe, just maybe enjoyable dependent on the vitola, country of origin, ambient conditions and how you finalized your journey with said cigar before putting it down.

The conditions that are prevalent whilst the cigar sits in the interim are the most important.

I apologize for posting a semi informed opinion here, it is not my normal way. *Slaps Self Upside The Head* :smile:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm with kozzman555. If I am not in the mood to finish a stick and there's still a good amount left, I'll light and purge before setting it down. The next day on the relight, I'll light up, purge once again and carry on. Damage to the flavor and burn characteristics is minimal, and it's sometimes even better.


----------



## JamesY (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm sure someone will shoot me for this but every now and then, if I know I won't have 1+hr to smoke a stick, I immediately cut it in half BEFORE I light it up. I'll wrap around a piece of tape in the middle so the wrapper doesn't come undone. This works great with double torpedoes. i'll smoke one half and keep the other half in the humi for another day where I'll have only 30 min.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

It's entirely up to you. If you don't mind it then no one else really has a say.

I for one can't stand to relight a cigar if it's been over a couple hours. But that's me. It doesn't taste good and all I get is a stale taste and ash. I've tried all the tricks; cutting, cutting way back, purging, cigar savor, etc. They just don't appeal to me.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

piperdown said:


> It's entirely up to you. If you don't mind it then no one else really has a say.
> 
> I for one can't stand to relight a cigar if it's been over a couple hours. But that's me. It doesn't taste good and all I get is a stale taste and ash. I've tried all the tricks; cutting, cutting way back, purging, cigar savor, etc. They just don't appeal to me.


I'm with Eric. I've never enjoyed a relit cigar.

I have cut a cigar in half, on occasion. never really enjoyed that much either.

Also tried making pipe plus by cutting a cigar into 1-inch sections. Enjoyed that even less.

I'd say, if you won't have the time, smoke a cheap stick and toss whatever's left, as you're likely to rush the experience anyway. Save your nice sticks for when you have the time!

-Derek


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

has anyone heard of repuff? check it out. www.repuff.com

they claim to save a cigar before it goes out. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Purging is the single most important key to success.

Blow the stale smoke out as soon as you can after it goes out. Purge again, just before relighting.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

you probably already know this Bobby, but for any new folks....

whatever you do - do not put a half smoked cigar into your humidor. it will not end well.
.
.
.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> you probably already know this Bobby, but for any new folks....
> 
> whatever you do - do not put a half smoked cigar into your humidor. it will not end well.
> .
> ...


good post, you assume everyone knows, but i tell you what, when i first started smoking, i bought a very expensive leather cigar case. I smoked a cohiba XV half way and let it go out. I put it in the case to smoke later...... boy, what a huge mistake that was. Not only did the cigar taste like crap, but my case was ruined. Absolutly smelled horrible. Do yourself a favor, if you arent prepard to smoke a stick, go to bed!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I probably average three or four next day re-lights a week. Knowing I willlet the cigar go out, I purge the cigar while it is lit.

Next day, I only scrape the ash, not cut it toast the end and purge prior to relight. Surprisingly, some of my low cost cigars have tasted better the second time around.


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

I purge, remove as much ash as possible, then let it go out. Purge again on the relight. Hint, don't have your fingers in the way on the purge as it can be like a blowtorch coming out on the purge!

Never had one taste the same, but it's better than wasting a good cigar.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If I take the time to enjoy a cigar, I want to enjoy it...

IMHO, any relight after an hr taste like *ss...

Life is to short to smoke *ss-like cigars...


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> If I take the time to enjoy a cigar, I want to enjoy it...
> 
> IMHO, any relight after an hr taste like *ss...
> 
> Life is to short to smoke *ss-like cigars...


:amen:


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I've never been able to stand smoking a re-lit cigar. But, as was said above, if re-lit cigars taste OK to you, then go right ahead. The only opinion that matters is that of the person with the cigar in his hand.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Purging is the single most important key to success.
> 
> Blow the stale smoke out as soon as you can after it goes out. Purge again, just before relighting.


Just what I was going to say. +1.

I've found that relighting after a full purge really isn't that bad, and the flavors stay alright. It's when the smoke settles inside the cigar that bad things happen, methinks.

Although I'm sure there are some chem guys on here that will go into all the results of combustion, oxidation, compounds released during smoking, the effects of drying, etc; that will prove me wrong.


----------

